# synchro contact iPhone Mac



## simdidi (17 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
Je rajoute ou modifie un contact sur mon mac. La mise à jour sur mon iPhone est presque instantanée. Dans ce sens, ça marche très bien. Par contre l'inverse, c'est à dire un ajout de contact sur mon iPhone reste sans action sur mes contacts de mon MacBook Pro. 
Pourquoi contact ne fonctionne que dans un sens ? Merci de vos éclairages


----------



## Dead head (17 Avril 2017)

Bonjour.

Avec certaines configurations (tel Mac, tel iPhone, tels OS), la synchronisation peut être lente, voire très lente. Dans ce cas, pour la "forcer", je créais une fiche de contact dans l'appareil qui ne se synchronisait pas. Une fois la synchronisation effectuée, je supprimais cette fiche dans le Mac et dans l'iPhone.


----------



## simdidi (17 Avril 2017)

Merci de votre réponse mais votre solution déjà essayée ne force pas la processus de mise à jour tout au moins dans des délais rapide. Cela reste assez sur prenant que le sens mac-aphone est presque instantanée alors que le sens iPhone-mac peut prendre plusieurs jours. J'avoue que la logique m'échappe.


----------

